# k9 kravings serving sizes



## mockbam5

I just started feeding my puppy k9 kravings today, but the portion sizes seem small as they have directed on the site. He's 2 1/2 months old and weight about 24 pounds.


----------



## GSDSunshine

I'm pretty sure the measurements are for adult weight, so your guy might be 24 pounds now, but will be 75 lbs full grown, so like 1.5 pounds. Really tired tonight, but that sounds more appropriate for a starting amount. After that go by looks. If he starts feeling ribby, feed a little more. Looking a little chubby, feed a little less. Hope that made a bit of sense.

edit: the amount I got was from the Website chart.


----------



## mockbam5

Where did you get the idea that my puppy will be 75 pounds? How were you able to come to that specific conclusion as I'm looking at the same chart as you were and it shows 25 pounds feed 6-8 ounces per day.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

mockbam5 said:


> How were you able to come to that specific conclusion as I'm looking at the same chart as you were and it shows 25 pounds feed 6-8 ounces per day.


That amount is for an ADULT.

Here's how I figure the amount to feed a puppy (raw):

Step 1 - get their 8 week old weight
Step 2 - make sure their 8 week old weight was a GOOD weight - not too fat, not too thin
Step 3 - calculate 7% of that weight
Step 4 - feed that amount each day for one week then check their weight

If they are maintaining a good weight (not too thin, not too fat) I continue with that amoutn the next week.

If they have not put on any weight and they look thin - I increase their food (go with 8% of that original 8 week old weight)

If they look too fat I might cut back a bit on the amount


Feeding growing pups is tricky because no two pups grow the same and they will go through growth spurts (when they need MORE food) and growth plateaus (when they might need less food).


----------



## mockbam5

It says puppy on the top left hand side. I'm also lost. I attached the chart.


----------



## GSDSunshine

Yes, I went by the chart. There is no way you can feed a GSD puppy only eats 2-4 oz more than a Beagle or Shitzu puppy.

The weight on the side is for the weight of either an adult, or the weight that a puppy will be.


----------



## mockbam5

but how did you estimate that my puppy would be 75 pounds


----------



## mspiker03

mockbam5 said:


> but how did you estimate that my puppy would be 75 pounds


75lbs (approx) is the middle of breed standard (for a male GSD)


----------

